#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 龍有多強?

## 狼王白牙

突然想要問個見龍見智的問題, 不過如果你的想法是:  龍有很多種, 強度各有不同
那麼就選一個你最常設定的吧

有的龍如同神一般, 有著創造跟毀滅的力量

也有的龍如同寵物, 有翅膀並且可以養在王宮貴族的寢室裡做伴

有的龍如同大型猛獸, 也有的龍守護著一個國家

那麼在你的心目中, 龍應該有多強呢? 
---
第一次編輯, 有獸回答應該跟狼一樣, 新增這選項

----------


## 影佐．限

龍是一種想像中的生物，不過我覺得其實龍應該沒那麼威。
但是我也不喜歡把他定義為寵物，所以我家的設定裡，龍跟狼是差不多的。
不過因為我不會畫龍，所以現再還沒有一張設定圖出來(笑

----------


## kl122002

設定中的龍呢...
還是寫實一些, 個人設定的龍是一個有點胡塗的龍,
 不可太大, 要不然屋借好貴; 若太小了則被蟑螂打輸了,
還是大小如普通獸一樣就好了,

----------


## 德雷克

其實我覺得龍有變身能力和高度智慧也是不錯的選擇，但假如有如神一樣的能力不是都擁有這些條件，所以第一項是不錯的選擇。  :jcdragon-mad:

----------


## wingwolf

我真不知道該選什麽了……

我設定的龍嗎？
Dragicland裏的龍跟各種種族沒太大區別
但關鍵是設定裏別的種族也是“可以呼風喚雨, 召喚或使用魔力”
（被炸飛~~~~~

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

如同神一般, 擁有毀滅天地, 創造世界的力量

不過就現在寡龍所看過的...

似乎是屬於第二個選項佔大多數

----------


## 無名龍

龍很強!是沒錯!但是弱點也很多!
如同現實~功能越強!負面功能也會變多!
龍很長壽?!沒有錯!
如同現實~要面對的困難也會變長!
龍很強很好!
但是強過頭會怎樣呢???
沒事?
有事?
誰都不知道!
越強的話該負責的責任就越多!
總結~
強或不強!都伊個人(狼.龍)來決定!
所以~~管他強不強!只要可以生存著舊識強者!
管他好!或不好!

----------


## 獠也

比世上的生物還強, 可以呼風喚雨, 召喚或使用魔力
畢竟龍就是奇幻生物不是嗎??XD
還能噴火.召風或者是肉體強化等XD
比世上的生物還強阿!!!

----------


## 傑洛姆

如同神一般, 擁有毀滅天地, 創造世界的力量 
畢竟龍是中國想像出來的神物
而中國又很喜歡什麼創建世界等一些神般的東西
所以我覺得龍應該比較適合這項~  :lupe_good:  
(純粹是我的感想，應該跟大家差蠻多的=W=)

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

是我的話....應該就是選項五「擁有高度智慧與變身能力」吧。
然後附帶條件是擁有自由運用魔力與氣的力量.....擁有多項技能等等。

平常會以龍人形態與人類和平共處，危急狀態才會釋放"真身"來發揮百分百的威力XD
(怎麼感覺上有點金手指的味道.....)

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

比較偏向選項一跟選項二之間，但就能力最強的狀況我選擇了一。

想法比較偏向龍族來源，據說龍族（這個我只聽說或看過一次，來源我不清楚了）是由眾神花了七天七夜創造的生命體，擁有接近神的力量跟智慧，來守護著地球。（應該是小說或是遊戲的情節吧）

再來就是龍族為墮天使之說，詳情請看http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=40371，這樣也可能說是有其次於神的力量吧。

不過我還是比較喜歡地海系列集作者　娥蘇拉‧勒瑰恩　說的：龍，無從根據。

不論是哪個種族或哪種思想，都希望擁有能創造自己夢想的＂力量＂吧，呵呵。

----------


## 我不是狼

為什麽沒有動物想到龍很可能是來自地球之外的智慧生物（ET）呢？
http://yinglong.org/dragon_X_file/UMA_006.html 
他們完全具有許多地外智慧生物的特徵，而且還可以是來自高次元空間的超物質生命體。
不要覺得這不可能哦，最近美國NASA的太空探測器已經發現了木衛二的冰層底下極可能存在一種類似海豚的生物！

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

選比世上的生物還強, 可以呼風喚雨, 召喚或使用魔力

龍畢竟是幻想中的生物
所以強弱的設定就依人而異了

我認為龍有非凡的能力和極高的智慧
說到是否能與神平行....
在下應該會把他歸類成  龍有龍族的神吧?

----------


## 神父

吾當然是選第二個。  :Very Happy:  


比世上的任何一種物種還強大，是神所創造的寵兒。

可以動用大自然的元素，強健的體魄、擁有瑞智的智慧、長壽且久的生命。

但是相對的，神也給了他們一項最大的缺陷，就是 數量稀少 龍的生育能力低下導致族群理的稀少。


在吾的認知與看過中的認知。

----------


## 狂飆小狼

選第2個0w0!!!!
第2個比較符合我對龍的印象   )))炸
具有魔法跟智慧是我很喜歡的一點-3-
神的使者!!!

----------


## fwiflof

龍和我的"銀狼神"比的話...有過之而無不及
但龍也分很多種的.....所以王的選項幾乎都有哩......

----------


## 雪之龍

我選擇第二個選項...
但是我自己心中所設定的則是第五個選項...
我覺得龍有極高的智慧.且擁有很高的魔力...
所以二跟五我都想選...(好像貪心了些..@@)

----------


## 旌‧萊特

"如同神一般, 擁有毀滅天地, 創造世界的力量"

個人比較喜歡龍具有這樣的特性

某些電影中 龍代表創造 也代表毀滅

(雖然自家小說龍設定也是這樣啦 毀滅特性~

龍毀滅愛好者 ( 啥鬼?!

----------


## 狼王白牙

這個問題中選擇 1~3 的過半數, 
其中認為跟神一樣強以及比世上所有生物還強的佔剛好一半

那麼我就有第二個問題要問各位了, 請問為什麼這麼強的龍
不出來統治人類, 或者毀滅世界呢?  而是要靠著被人騎來當作戰爭機器, 
或者跟人類訂立契約, 或者只能守護寶藏, 跟騎士或者另一條立場不同的龍對決
或是只能被招喚出來作戰呢?

那麼為何自己不甘脆毀滅現在的世界, 再創一個龍族世界呢?
即使有變身龍獸人的能力想必也可以為這個和諧的世界盡力呢 (笑)

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

這個問題...我認為只有一個解釋：
「超出人類智慧以外的觀念是無法被理解或發覺甚至是想像的」

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


問題很簡單...
因為寫故事的是"人類"呀～
哪有人會把自己種族的故事寫到完全滅族的XD

至於重新塑造世界的想法...多半也都是人類想出來的。
那些壽命超過200年以上的(幻想以及外星)生物，腦袋真正在想些甚麼
應該不是我們這些只有100年的生物可以理解的吧？

總而言之，如果把同樣的問題拿去問其他種族......得到的結果大概也差不多吧？
龍寫龍很強、人寫人很強、狼寫狼很強、........etc

但是認真下來回答的話....我想這些決定有一半以上都是受到我們這些"選擇故事"的"人類"所影響的吧....
就算問"為什麼不會如此如此而那樣那樣"之類的問題....能回答的答案光用"人類"的智慧就能想的出來了呀。
因為在怎麼定義，所謂的"某種族的智慧"說穿了那個「某」真正的解答也只不過是"人類"兩個字而已。

----------


## 小痕

比大型猛獸還強, 可以守護國家或者戰爭時攻擊國家

我覺得這樣比較符合龍呢,一般RPG不都是這樣嗎(毆

龍假使不用呼風喚雨的力量,尾巴一甩也能甩爆一個國家的中樞。

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

為什麼不毀滅世界呢？為什麼不統治世界呢？或是為什麼不訂契約呢？

老實說，這個問題沒辦法有一個非常有根據的解答。

說簡單些，這種答案還是問當事者吧？

滿同意歐文的說法的，誰能完全去理解一個幻想生物的想法呢？

這種問題就像問自己的一生要怎麼做一樣：生命是握在自己手上，要選擇道路操之在己。

接著就看你想要甚麼樣的世界了，雖然最後一句我有不同的解釋。

----------


## 風痕_狼

小狼看龍有兩種感覺：
                               1如果是中國龍個人覺得比較慈祥點.......野心較小具有統治感的感覺吧!~→大概(不知道怎麼說)  :penguin_em39:  
我覺得是廟的關係，屋簷上的龍石像嘴都勢必上抬頭的，有種高尚感。另外廟的石階中間的龍石像都是低頭張嘴，給人有種權威的氣勢!
                               2西洋的龍給我的感覺就是戰爭還是戰爭有一種給人血腥感(請個位龍爺龍哥不要太在意我的說法)。因該是我看電視看太多被洗腦了 。 :penguin_em25:

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

敝獸的想法滿奇怪的

東方龍 體細而長 身下有五爪

蛇身、鱷首、蜥腿、鷹爪、蛇尾、鹿角、魚鱗、口角有鬚、額下有珠的形象。前人分龍為四種：有鱗者稱蛟龍，有翼者稱為應龍，有角者稱虯龍，無角者稱螭龍。還有一種說法是有兩角為龍，獨角為蛟，無角為螭，無腳為蠋。

世代皇帝以龍的傳人自稱 並以黃(金)龍為代表

而相傳炎帝為其母感應「神龍首」而生，死後化爲赤龍

四象中又有青龍所在

就中國傳說而言主要為此三種龍

皆因僅有傳說而難以取信於人

不過以東方龍的角度來看確實是屬於神 完全凌駕於生物之上

西方龍種類繁多

大致上分成 四足鱗片 四足厚皮 雙足鱗片 雙足厚皮 與雙足翼龍(無爪)

惡龍 屠龍傳說主要以四足龍為主

守護龍 主要以雙足為主

西方龍的傳說多以強大 吐息(魔法)為主

且屬性種類也多  相傳除了物質抗性(防禦力)強大以外 對於魔法的抗性也非常的高

因而有住在深海 岩漿中等等的傳說

西方龍傳說數量極多

又有一些遺留下來的物品

所以西方龍的存在較容易取信於人

以傳說而言

西方龍也是凌駕於其他生物之上的存在

但他仍然是生物

遭遇圍攻依舊逃離不了死亡的命運

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

在我認為 龍 雖然相對於壽命較為長久一些 甚至可以使用元素的力量  但龍並非所向無敵 我認為的龍 並沒有碩大的身軀 也沒有毀天滅地的高強法力 或許 是有在創造或是毀滅、再造中 出了一份力 但是除非順應法則循環 否則也不過是觀看者與共同存活的角色 龍 不等於神 還是有大部分事情是做不到的 或許是自然與生命之間 較為明顯一點的聯繫象徵?(介於元素生物和實際生物中間的過渡生命)
P.S. 因為龍實在是被神化得太過頭咧

----------


## 一審判一

恩~
如果是我的話應該比較覺得龍應如同戰士般的壯碩
守護著智慧高昂的人们
共同創造新世界  :jcdragon-crazy:  
(與龍人跟人類世界融何的想法思乎嚴重的我......)






且也偶爾上線的我

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

> 這個問題中選擇 1~3 的過半數, 
> 其中認為跟神一樣強以及比世上所有生物還強的佔剛好一半
> 
> 那麼我就有第二個問題要問各位了, 請問為什麼這麼強的龍
> 不出來統治人類, 或者毀滅世界呢?  而是要靠著被人騎來當作戰爭機器, 
> 或者跟人類訂立契約, 或者只能守護寶藏, 跟騎士或者另一條立場不同的龍對決
> 或是只能被招喚出來作戰呢?
> 
> 那麼為何自己不甘脆毀滅現在的世界, 再創一個龍族世界呢?
> 即使有變身龍獸人的能力想必也可以為這個和諧的世界盡力呢 (笑)


嘛...

西方龍在傳說中其實是很懶惰的生物

除非非常非常需要

否則他是不會去管的

----------


## B.A

我選"有變身能力和高度智慧"
我覺得龍有這項技能很好呀
方便跟比較多獸相處XD

----------


## 阿翔

其他。
我不知道，也不可能會知道，
因為龍是古時候人們的想象生物，可以很強也可以很弱；
可以很乖巧也可以很殘酷；
可以馴服於人類也可以是野性難馴的；
可以是戰鬥力強大也可以是以魔法為主來戰鬥的。
我認為不同種族的龍強大程度也不一樣，
例如說中國龍可能會較西方龍弱，但防禦或速度會較快這樣。
不過看來很多的人類給了中國龍是智慧、神聖、善良的；
但西方龍卻是殘酷、邪惡、愚昧的刻板印象=.="

----------


## 夜陌客

無論在東方或西方~~
歷史上常會有屠龍~~
或是奴役龍的現象~~

我覺得~
如果我是一隻龍~
我會隱居深山不讓人發現~
一直到我修練成世界上最強的龍~
不過~
等到了那個時候~
擁有了高度的智慧~
應該不會對統治世界有興趣了吧!!
[現在我就對統治統治世界沒興趣!]

----------


## 夜陌客

> 這個問題中選擇 1~3 的過半數, 
> 其中認為跟神一樣強以及比世上所有生物還強的佔剛好一半
> 
> 那麼我就有第二個問題要問各位了, 請問為什麼這麼強的龍
> 不出來統治人類, 或者毀滅世界呢?  而是要靠著被人騎來當作戰爭機器, 
> 或者跟人類訂立契約, 或者只能守護寶藏, 跟騎士或者另一條立場不同的龍對決
> 或是只能被招喚出來作戰呢?
> 
> 那麼為何自己不甘脆毀滅現在的世界, 再創一個龍族世界呢?
> 即使有變身龍獸人的能力想必也可以為這個和諧的世界盡力呢 (笑)


如果我是一隻擁有超高智慧又強大的龍~~
我何必再干涉這個紅塵俗世呢??

我認為大毀滅只會帶來仇恨~~
要讓人類自己領悟到生命的價值~~
這才是有用的啊!!

有些事是不能用逼迫的，有時候順其自然反而好~~


另外~
為什麼人類要利用龍??或是願意被人利用??
也許他們只是想跟人類維持良好的關係~~
或是~這就是他們使命~~
但真正的龍到底在想什麼??
一定跟人的想有差距吧!!

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

我認為應該是比世上的生物還強, 可以呼風喚雨, 召喚或使用魔力
不需要跟神一樣，有一點誇張(汗)
本獸認為神是無可取代的(宗教中毒太深)
所以就選了2啦!  :Smile:

----------


## 羽翔

對我來說
龍比世上的生物還強, 可以呼風喚雨, 召喚或使用魔力；
不必跟神一樣，
而且一個限定空間如果有1個以上的神的話世界可能會亂掉的。
所以我是選2。

----------


## 藍焰

其實龍對我來說定義很多，有時是神，有時是操縱元素的法師，有時是坐騎，有時又只是普通生物
但最常見的應該是呼風喚雨，普通生物看見他都會非常尊敬的強大生物
不過在某荒構想的小說中龍有兩種定義，一個是創造世界的神龍，一個是掌控元素的元素龍
所以1.2兩個選項對我來說都可以，不過竟然是最常見的那就是2囉！

----------


## 雷澤龍也

恩  我應該是屬於 比世上的生物還強, 可以呼風喚雨, 召喚或使用魔力 
但如果要到第一個選項的地步在東方龍的領域就稱為神龍  :jcdragon-tea:

----------


## 極東馴龍者

比世上的生物還強, 可以呼風喚雨, 召喚或使用魔力+1

我希望是這樣....
因為龍不管在各神話中幾乎都是這樣...

----------


## 亞格雷特

我自己對龍的設定是比世上的生物還強，可以呼風喚雨，召喚或使用魔力
總覺得像神似乎有點超過
像一般動物又太輕視
所以就選比生物還強，但又小於神的了

----------


## Mad Jack

比世上的生物還強, 可以呼風喚雨, 召喚或使用魔力
                                        +
大概跟獸人一樣, 有高度智慧或自由變身能力
                                         +
如同大型猛獸一樣, 皮厚, 防禦攻擊力高, 例如恐龍

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

雖然說龍不存在，可是我自己認為的龍是只下面這個(自繪)

我超愛龍王傳說的~
阿就威力來說~我常把兩種模式混在一起說~
有看過《龍族》(李榮道著)的應該知道龍的威力，可以摧毀國家，也可以成為戰場強的的力量。我喜歡把龍王傳說的白龍，想這樣擁有如此強的力量(動畫的白龍有是很強!)操縱一切的風~

超級龍王粉絲~~~~~~~~

----------


## comecome12

我選擇"第二個"
[比世上的生物還強, 可以呼風喚雨, 召喚或使用魔力]

我認為龍有特殊的能力和崇高的智慧
說到神的話....還不足以相提並論，
真要說的話是"神龍"嗷~嗷~

----------


## 龍o瞳

如果龍跟神一樣我們就不用拜神了~直接拜龍吧XD
所以就選第2了~雖然會魔法但還是比神弱一點~
這就是我對龍的定義啦XDD

----------


## 斯冰菊

如同神一般, 擁有毀滅天地, 創造世界的力量

本狼感覺龍就是十二生肖中最強的，就像是木星的大小超過所有其他行星加起來是一樣的！！！
像本狼的設定中，魏恩(對啦！本狼有機會會與館主解釋的。)是中華第一龍，原本是惡龍，後來改過向善。

就像當年恐龍再中生代1億6500萬年的輝煌一樣‧‧‧‧‧‧

----------


## 天紋龍

我覺得龍的能力沒到神那麼強,
所以我選擇比神還要略遜一籌~

----------


## 小藍龍

有傳說是"龍為大蛇"
而且許多神話中的神是半人半蛇
所以我選擇跟神一樣大的力量啊~
至於為啥龍不把世界毀滅而創造新世界呢?
那麼我想問佛陀啦還是神啦都說要懲罰惡人
那怎麼不把世界毀滅在重新創造一個只有心地善良的人的世界呢?
因為我們的個性都是神所賦予的
那乾脆只賦予我們善良的個性就好阿
何必給我們黑暗面呢! (啊離題了XD
所以我想龍不想重新創造世界一定有他的理由 (嫌麻煩? ((以為每頭龍都跟你一樣喔=ˇ=

----------


## 晝

我選能摧毀國家
因為都沒有動物能使用魔法所以龍應該也就不行
所以就選能守護&摧毀國家了~

----------

